# PLanting crypts



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

When planting crypts do you have to keep the rhizome above the substrate like Anubias? Also, can you cut the root?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

_Cryptocoryne_ species do not have rhizomes.

Are you referring to the crown? If so, then yes, they should be kept just at substrate level.

Also, yes, you can cut the roots.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, it looks kind of like a rhizome so i suspect we are talking about the same thing.


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

Cryptocoryne do have a rhizome just to clear things up. see here http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/botanic.html This is a good place to start if your interested in crypts.

Scrool down and click on where is says structures this will show you all parts of the cryptocoryne plant.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Best way to do it is gently push it down in the substrate where you want (dig out a hole if you want), fill over with substrate and then gently raise it up to where the base is just at the top of the substrate.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Intriguing, I didn't know that was also referred to as a rhizome! You learn something new everyday.


----------

